# Just had 1st IUI treatment at Singleton



## frannie (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all

I joined last year when had my first IVF treatment at LWC but that ended up being a BFN so found it very hard emotionally so backed off from everything for a while, but i'm back to chat to you all to find out how everyone is getting on.  
I've just been through my first IUI treatment at Singleton, which i started in July but didnt acutally have the procedure till the 22nd Sept (a hellish 2 & half months).  Just went through my 2ww, but i did a test this morning and got a BFN, devastated.  
Only thing is i havent got AF yet and i was wandering if anyone has gone through the same thing??  I was on pessaries & progestrone injections (and i've come out in a rash as a result of the injections), i've stopped taking them today so i need some advice on what happens next.  Is anyone else having IUI at Singleton??  Hope to hear from you.

Fran


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hopefully it may just have been too early to test?
Do what the pack says and if you've not seen AF in 2 days, do another test!
Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## frannie (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for that.  Just have to keep a PMA i suppose and hope that AF doesn't come.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so sorry to hear of your recent treatment.

it does take a few days for your progestrone levels to drop and for af to arrive, its so damn cruel

here is a thread for your clinic http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203933.945


----------

